# wasserläuferplage



## tommm (4. Sep. 2009)

wieder mal bin ich hier um euch mit dumen fragen zu löchern:

unser nun mittlerweile beinahe 5 wochen alter Teich ist ganz schön besiedelt worden, jede menge Larven, Furchenkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Libellen, __ Taumelkäfer... richtig schön!
Doch die ersten __ Wasserläufer die sich sehr schnell bei uns angesiedelt haben finden es so toll bei uns dass sie sich ständig fortpflanzen!!!
Ist zwar richtig toll wenn die Natur lebt in unserem Teich, doch haben wir bereits auf ca. 35m² Teichfläche mit Schwimmbereich schon an die 50 wasserläufer und die nächsten 30 Babys sind am grosswerden..... wie kann man die denn dezimieren? Oder reguliert sich das dann irgendwann von selbst?

lg, Tom :hai


----------



## Franzel5 (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: wasserläuferplage*

Hallo,

warum willst Du überhaupt dezimieren?

Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, es regelt sich ganz allein. Wir müssen nicht immer eingreifen.

Geduld ist beim Teich eine der wichtigsten Tugenden, die leider viel zu wenige aufbringen.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## tommm (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: wasserläuferplage*

Ich denke ja auch dass die Natur das schon regelt, doch mittlerweile sind es an die hundert Stück oder mehr...und schon wieder jede Menge Babys - die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.
Ich dachte nur dass es vielleicht irgendeinen Grund gibt warum gerade nur eine Art sich dermassen ausbreitet.... aber wenn das o.k. ist dann solln sie halt bleiben wo sie sind.
Abgesehen davon ist es ja dann irgendwann schon eigenartig in ein Meer von Wasserläufern zu springen.


----------



## stali2000100 (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: wasserläuferplage*

Hi!!

Das mit den Wasserläufern ist nicht so schlimm!!Ich hatte mal in einer 2m langen Badewanne, die mit Regenwasser gefüllt war an die 2000 Wasserläufer(mit Babys)hab sie dann in das von uns nicht so weit entfernte moor gesetzt!!Sie sind im Teich sogar sehr nützlich(fressen ins Wasser gefallene tote Insekten und dienen als Nahrung für zb.Frösche und Kröten)!!

LG Stali!!!!!


----------

